# English Walnut



## ghost308 (Aug 12, 2007)

I just scored a nice load of english walnut and have a new load of oak comming next week, enough to last me the rest of this year and well into 2008, I fuel my smoker with nothing but wood, so far the walnut I've tried was very nice but I mix it with maple and oak, I might just grab all the walnut I can since it's free, it sure is pretty wood it's a damn shame someone knocked it down and left it lay the trunk was probally 40 inches across.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

that stuff also makes great guitar necks.


----------



## chrish (Aug 13, 2007)

walnut has a really strong flavor doesnt it?
this reminds me of a chunk of walnut i found last winter on our hunting grounds,  forgot to go back and get it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 13, 2007)

English walnut - I'm thinking furniture ... whoa!


----------



## chrish (Aug 13, 2007)

same here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   but i would like to try it sometime,


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 13, 2007)

NASTY ICKY leave it lay, and i also read were it might be toxic, not sure but i did try it once and will never do that again


----------



## ghost308 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nasty ? munches another boneless rib finger ........ Icky ? ,,,,, licks juice off fingers  ,, Poison ? ,,,, reaches for another one ,, who cares !!! belchhhhhhhhhhhhhh  .Remember I'm useing it for fuel not as a main smoking wood and I'm mixing it with maple and oak , I wouldn't recomend useing just the walnut it would be to strong.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 14, 2007)

exactly... some say mesquite(skeet) is too strong... it's all personal preference....personally to me... it makes great guitar necks.... i've sen people burn up curly & bird'seye maple ... to me thatsa better fit for a luthier... just cause i know how expensive it is & building musical insturments- i know the true value...


----------

